# Can you get rid of the TiVo+ entry in the guide?



## barbja (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm a 20y TiVo user and I'm used to the TE3 interface. I absolutely love its guide format.

One my 3 in-service TiVo's, a Bolt, died a couple of weeks ago. They sent me an Edge as a warranty replacement. I found out the hard way that I can't revert to TE3. I'm getting used to TE4 a little. There are a few things I like, more than a few things I think are annoying, and a few things that I absolutely hate. Gloriously, select-play-select-3-0-select still works to get instant 30s skip to work.

I have two questions that I'm hoping there may will non-'you can't do that' answers:

I know that I can't get my beloved guide back, but can I at least get rid of the TiVo+ entry that shows up on every page? Is that really necessary? Do I need to see it on the guide AND on the menu bar??
Can I customize the types of things that it shows me in the recommendations under the menu bar like you can in TE3?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

barbja said:


> One my 3 in-service TiVo's, a Bolt, died a couple of weeks ago. They sent me an Edge as a warranty replacement. I found out the hard way that I can't revert to TE3.


Find somebody willing to trade a BOLT for your EDGE?


----------



## barbja (Oct 24, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> Find somebody willing to trade a BOLT for your EDGE?


That wouldn't maintain my lifetime service. Perhaps a lifetime Bolt for a my lifetime Edge? Interesting.

I was thinking of sending my Bolt into weak knees to have it repaired, but it would cost me like $350 (including attempted recording and season pass transfer -- which is the important part).

I kind of like the Edge a little and I was considering calling tivo and negotiating with them a price to keep it. It is obviously refurbished and came with no remote, HDMI cable, documents or anything. They're selling spanky new ones for $250, then the remote for $55, and the HDMI cable for $20. That leaves $175. Take in to account the "it ain't new and there's scratches on top". Perhaps $100 is fair?

What do you think?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

barbja said:


> I was thinking of sending my Bolt into weak knees to have it repaired, but it would cost me like $350 (including attempted recording and *season pass transfer -- which is the important part*).


Have you used the iphone Tivo app in the past? if so it should have a cached copy of your SP list that you can manually review and take notes on.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

barbja said:


> I was thinking of sending my Bolt into weak knees to have it repaired, but it would cost me like $350 (including attempted recording and season pass transfer -- which is the important part).


If your EDGE was a warranty replacement for the dead BOLT (ba-dum bum), per ...


barbja said:


> One my 3 in-service TiVo's, a Bolt, died a couple of weeks ago. They sent me an Edge as a warranty replacement.


... the dead BOLT's Lifetime/All-in service would have been transferred to the EDGE, and the Weaknees repair cost would just be the first investment needed to get the BOLT functional, again.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

barbja said:


> I kind of like the Edge a little and I was considering calling tivo and negotiating with them a price to keep it. It is obviously refurbished and came with no remote, HDMI cable, documents or anything. They're selling spanky new ones for $250, then the remote for $55, and the HDMI cable for $20. That leaves $175. Take in to account the "it ain't new and there's scratches on top". Perhaps $100 is fair?
> 
> What do you think?


That you're a glutton for punishment?

You might be able to get them to send you the voice remote, since they're sticking you with TE4 (can't get back to TE3), but I wouldn't hold out for the back-lit version or the HDMI cable ... since the EDGE *was* a warranty replacement, and so they're just replacing the dead unit, not all accessories. (I take it that they at least sent you the EDGE's power adapter, so that's a plus relative to some other recent stories.)

But what did they charge you for the "warranty replacement" EDGE?


----------



## barbja (Oct 24, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> But what did they charge you for the "warranty replacement" EDGE?


Nuthin'. I was just musing on what I could get them to go for to let me keep them both instead of sending back my Bolt.


----------



## barbja (Oct 24, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> If your EDGE was a warranty replacement for the dead BOLT (ba-dum bum), per ...
> ​... the dead BOLT's Lifetime/All-in service would have been transferred to the EDGE, and the Weaknees repair cost would just be the first investment needed to get the BOLT functional, again.


Correct; if I kept them both, I'd then have to make the decision which one that I'd like the lifetime attached to. (Am I negotiating to keep a dead bolt, or negoitating to keep a refurbished Edge?)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

barbja said:


> Correct; if I kept them both, I'd then have to make the decision which one that I'd like the lifetime attached to. (Am I negotiating to keep a dead bolt, or negoitating to keep a refurbished Edge?)


If the BOLT's hard drive is dead, I don't think there's any getting data off of it.

Bummer is ... even swapping drives on a BOLT just to test whether the drive is the issue, I believe, can render the prior drive unusable. Once a new drive has been initialized and the system has fully booted, the prior drive would be reformatted if ever reinstalled. Hopefully, someone like @ggieseke can correct me, if I'm off.

So, if you're willing to put your old drive (and its recordings and settings) behind you, you could just slip another drive into the BOLT to see if it was just a bad drive. (Roamio and later DVRs don't require any drive prep for drives under 3 TB.) If it doesn't help or you change your mind, just send the drive back.


----------



## barbja (Oct 24, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> If the BOLT's hard drive is dead, I don't think there's any getting data off of it.
> 
> Bummer is ... even swapping drives on a BOLT just to test whether the drive is the issue, I believe, can render the prior drive unusable. Once a new drive has been initialized and the system has fully booted, the prior drive would be reformatted if ever reinstalled. Hopefully, someone like @ggieseke can correct me, if I'm off.
> 
> So, if you're willing to put your old drive (and its recordings and settings) behind you, you could just slip another drive into the BOLT to see if it was just a bad drive. (Roamio and later DVRs don't require any drive prep for drives under 3 TB.) If it doesn't help or you change your mind, just send the drive back.


Weak Knees claims that they can do magical things. I dunno. They don't charge you the transfer fee if they can't do it, so its not such a big deal I guess. The only thing I lose is the cost to have them do the drive replacement instead of me, which is unfortunate since its not like its rocket science (unlike the s1 drive upgrade procedure -- that sucked!)


----------



## barbja (Oct 24, 2007)

dianebrat said:


> Have you used the iphone Tivo app in the past? if so it should have a cached copy of your SP list that you can manually review and take notes on.


Yes, I've used it. I only use it to transfer recordings to watch when I travel. Since that procedure is so SLOOOWWWW and streaming is ubiquitous now, I haven't used it in a long time.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

barbja said:


> Yes, I've used it. I only use it to transfer recordings to watch when I travel. Since that procedure is so SLOOOWWWW and streaming is ubiquitous now, I haven't used it in a long time.


My point is that you may have a cached copy of the SP's in the app.


----------



## julsssark (Apr 28, 2009)

So back to the original question, is there any way to get rid of the Tivo+ entries in the guide? They are annoying.

juls


----------

